# A friend sent me this. In case you need security!



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

http://tacticalbodyguardservices.com/


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, I did call "Shotgun!" on my buddies truck. I wonder if they can enforce that for me. Na probably not.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I bet they employ these guys...


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

You think Blackwater will hire these?


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

That guy in the second pic is killing me!!!!!!! HAHAHA!!!


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

They look more like mall ninjas to me.


----------



## ccather (Aug 3, 2010)

Think I saw them working Walmart parking lot around 2am.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Are they taking applications?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Notice the masked ninja and the short vest exposing the belly. Not the best advertisement.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Their Facebook page has disappeared... But here are a few more pics for your enjoyment:


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Another website: http://www.wix.com/tbsservicessvc/tbs


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

no job to big or to small and neither are the guards !!!!!! love it the ad built my trust calling now


----------



## sfiturbo (Oct 18, 2010)

scubapro said:


> Another website: http://www.wix.com/tbsservicessvc/tbs


Didn't they think of proofreading such a lame website? Next time I pass through "Montgromery", I'll drop off a bag of punctuation and a dictionary.( a Slim Fast or three wouldn't hurt either).


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

have they been tested? , click Utube , warning = last one has the F word in it


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

scubapro said:


> Another website: http://www.wix.com/tbsservicessvc/tbs


 
The clevage badge on this site!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Love the pics of the ladies with their trigger finger in the guard ready to bust a cap!!! Look like a great group of rentals!!!!! hahaha


----------



## jmsiv (Oct 13, 2011)

Soldiers of Mis-fortune.


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

This is a real company...hahaha I thought it was a halloween joke.


----------



## jmsiv (Oct 13, 2011)

If you have a problem...if no one else can help...and if you can find them...maybe you can hire...The D- Team.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

wow


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

If you require our services, then give us a call and we will protect our clients and there guest.

Cant spell, I think it would be clients and their guest.


----------



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

CLASSIC!!!:thumbup:


----------

